# Mabuchi motor



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Has anybody played with these?

Mabuchi FC-280PT Power Lock 12VDC Motor

cracked 1 open?

wind power car! time?


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

Is this the motor?
http://www.radscalems.com/formula-k.html


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Is it that a rc Helicopter tail rotor motor?
This is (I think) a lot bigger & seen real cheap around $2.00


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Looks like it's got a splined shaft,that wouldn't hurt anything,might even be a benefit.
If it's not overly big in size,i can't see why it wouldn't work for a fan car if that's your intention.
For 2 bucks it's worth a shot in my opinion:thumbsup:
Rick


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Micro helis are something I dabble in.

The motor in the car on the website looks like a main motor out of a small indoor heli.

The tail motors are a lot smaller then that.

But there is a ton of different motors of all different shapes and sizes out there that are used for rc helis.There are some brushless motors that i have seen that are mind bogglingly fast.
Any hobby shop that carries rc heli stuff is a good place to browse all of the various shapes and sizes.

Most of the motors tend to be low voltage.But I certainly haven't seen it all.

One of the things I would like to do in the near future is some scratch building trying to utilize one of these motors into a slot car chassis.

Mike


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*interested in these*

i checked out the k series cars with the link above and says that they run on 7 volts. my power source will only go down to 12 volts. is there a skinney can motor like the one above that can be used for scratch building? it just seems that the other mobucci cans are just a tic too wide and makes it hard for me to really make something that works. ahh back to the drawing board


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

joegri said:


> i checked out the k series cars with the link above and says that they run on 7 volts. my power source will only go down to 12 volts. is there a skinney can motor like the one above that can be used for scratch building? it just seems that the other mobucci cans are just a tic too wide and makes it hard for me to really make something that works. ahh back to the drawing board


Give me a week or two and I will gather up some links to some motors I have come across in my helicopter endeavors.

Mike


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

> This powerful little motor is about 1.35" x 0.9" x 0.73". It has a 0.37" long x 2mm diameter shaft which has serrations on the end.


That's WAY too big for any scratch build project I can think of. The "K" sereis cars have a small diameter motor that is longer (skinny). I actually got to hold one at last year's Fray. They are very cool.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

This one is getting pretty close though:

http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/prodinfo.asp?number=G9330

And, it even has a gear on it already.


----------



## chaparrAL (Oct 31, 2008)

Lucky Bob may have a few LANDSHARK 6x8x12 mm. Gravity Unlimited motors. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## deweymeeks (May 9, 2013)

No I had never played with these. I will try to play with these.


----------

